# new find.....pope mfg comet truss frame bike.....i need new wheels......



## indianfaze (Nov 20, 2010)

just got this bike, does anyone have a set of fairly true wooden wheels i can buy. or know where i can get these fixed? although i think these are almost un-repairable. they are badly warped...i want to fix this one up nice ..also looking for a front fender.....thanks guys........


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow, cool bike! Rims are always a problem with these, you see them on ebay occasionally, but they bring big $. Also, repop glue-on tires for these are about $120 a piece. A lot of folks have used modern 700c rims, or English/Dutch/Chinese Roadster 28" clincher rims to resurrect these oldies.


----------



## twowheelfan (Nov 20, 2010)

nice! i love those arch/truss frames! search around on previous threads for info on the tires...there are some guys here that have fixed or straightened their rims as well with some plywood and clamps, water and a little patience. if you want to just ride the thing and aren't worried about originality then do what adamthetinkerer said. RE : 700c rims. i built a set of 700c (29er) mountain bike rims with early hubs  and use these on my "rider" bikes until i can find a better set of  rims, ( have'nt had luck yet for the price i'm willing to pay) no one locally will criticize you for having new wheels on a bitchen ancient cycle like that.good score. i'm jelouse! how did you get it? craigslist? is there a story? some old guy said he had a barn with a bike in it? iwant to know!


----------



## twowheelfan (Nov 20, 2010)

yea, yewhi is doing the same thing in the thread "blasphemy!!!!" his ride is really sweet!


----------



## yewhi (Nov 20, 2010)

I love everything about this bike!  I really like the Truss frame and the parts on it are very cool as well.  The Velocity Blunt/electra amsterdam combination works really well for the wheel set.  They are strong and fit very well in the fenders.

Good luck and great bike!


----------



## Motoguzzipaul (Nov 20, 2010)

You can get  new wood rims  28" x1 1/2"  for glue on single tube tires   drilled to how many spoke holes you need
  For little over $100.00 each     I just bought several rims     have two  36 hole rims left.


----------



## indianfaze (Nov 20, 2010)

thanks for the messages guys... this bike was at a barn auction and thats the only reason i was there. got what i came there for. i recently got a few more similar era bikes and will take some pics when i get a second...


----------



## twowheelfan (Nov 20, 2010)

you one lucky guy! wouldn't mind finding one that complete!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice find... love the chainwheel.
bri.


----------



## indianfaze (Nov 21, 2010)

does anyone know the date of this bike? or possibly have an old pope scan or catalog with this bike in it? i would love to see what the bike came with exactly.....fyi...i just bought a set of new all white tires..had to do it!...so i will see if i can salvage these rims for now and see what she looks like cleaned up...


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 21, 2010)

Check out http://oldbike.wordpress.com there's great info on early Columbia's


----------



## indianfaze (Nov 21, 2010)

thanks fordsnake.......ill check it now......


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 21, 2010)

Initially at first glance I thought your bike was the well familiar Iver Johnson truss bridge frame...I just stumbled across another truss frame www.nostalgic.net/pictures/bicycle311/1202.htm...I didn’t know the truss's was that popluar? Pretty cool!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 21, 2010)

Very cool site. Lots of Euro stuff.


----------



## indianfaze (Nov 21, 2010)

that site is heavy!!!


----------



## dave the wave (Nov 22, 2010)

first i would take those handlebars off and save them for a  motobike of the same period.you can refer to nostalgic.net for the correct set of bars.the age period of the bike would be 1914-1920 circa.look at nostalgic.net for pre 1920 reference photos.and you will see motobikes.


----------



## indianfaze (Nov 22, 2010)

dave the wave, i know what bars you are talking about. it might make it period correct but i like the looks of these motobike ones on this bike. the ones that come up a bit higher and then back a bit dont really do it for me....if i see cheap pair of the period correct ones i might get them and see what they look like on this bike. thanks for the input. that nostalgic.net site is incredible...


----------



## Nate (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow, I think I have that same frame, but it had a Miami headbadge (that the previous owner kept).  Only difference I can see is my frame doesnt have rear dropout tensioner screws.  Nice nike!


----------

